# رجاء تركيبة صابون عجينة savon pate



## الامازيغي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*لسلام عليكم و رحمة الله ارجو من اخواني جزاهم الله خيرا ان يمدونني ان كان من المستطاع بتركيبة العجينة الصابونية لازالة اثر الزيوت الميكانيكية على الايدي و الحبر ...الخ هي موجودة في الاسواق الاوروبية تحت اسم بالفرنسية pate savon

و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## الامازيغي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الامازيغي قال:


> *لسلام عليكم و رحمة الله ارجو من اخواني جزاهم الله خيرا ان يمدونني ان كان من المستطاع بتركيبة العجينة الصابونية لازالة اثر الزيوت الميكانيكية على الايدي و الحبر ...الخ هي موجودة في الاسواق الاوروبية تحت اسم بالفرنسية Pate Savon
> 
> و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*



الو ....الو.....هل انتم في الاستماع


----------

